# New York City-Baby rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: New York City
Contact email: Jennifer:
compoundjen at earthlink dot net (For accurate email please replace "at" with @ and "dot" with a period.)

Baby rats for adoption:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















New York City-Baby rats for adoption (rescues).

Jennifer bought two pregant rats from a pet store and the babies were born May 18, 2016, and May 21, 2016. Seven female babies and three male babies are available now.

Please contact the contact email. I have limited computer access and may not track this post.

Thank you!

Contact email: compoundjen "at" earthlink "dot" net (For accurate email please replace "at" with @ and "dot" with a period.)


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Update:

Hi,

New York City-Rescued baby rats for adoption:
Two adorable, sweet, intact, male, pink eyed white (PEW), two month old baby rats.
Location and contact: The Center for Avian and Exotic Medicine, 212 501 8750

The babies were born to a pregnant, store bought rat that was not expected to be pregnant and the owner cannot keep all the babies, so I am boarding these remaining babies and you may ask to adopt them and get all information at the phone number above.

For lack of regular internet access I may not be tracking this post. Thank you!

Please do not contact Jennifer in the original post.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*New York City-Two baby boys for adoption*

*Update:
*Hi,

Location: New York City-Rescued baby rats for adoption:
Two adorable, sweet, intact, male, pink eyed white (PEW), three month old baby rats.
Location and contact: The Center for Avian and Exotic Medicine, 212 501 8750

I am boarding these remaining babies and you may ask to adopt them and get all information at the phone number above. The two baby boys that still need homes are now three months old.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------

